# Odd, I haven't seen this posted anywhere, I wonder how many ants are getting shafted daily.



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

One of my little birds made me aware of something, I'm just wondering why people aren't fuming about this.

It turns out Lyft has created a script that manipulates your navigations app, it adds avoidance of tolls or highways to find and keep the shortest route making the driver unaware there are longer (and more profitable) alternatives, what's funny is that it filters your navigations app and keeps you from picking any possible alternative, hell... even when you make it longer by knowing the road you are in, the app sends you back into the short route, lol, it gets tricky to turn the settings off but I bet lots of immigrants and old people must be falling for this on a daily basis.

Imagine, driving for base... AND short routes... Lyft is pure evil. 🤣 

What say you ants, how long until Uber does the same?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> One of my little birds made me aware of something, I'm just wondering why people aren't fuming about this.
> 
> It turns out Lyft has created a script that manipulates your navigations app, it adds avoidance of tolls or highways to find and keep the shortest route making the driver unaware there are longer (and more profitable) alternatives, what's funny is that it filters your navigations app and keeps you from picking any possible alternative, hell... even when you make it longer by knowing the road you are in, the app sends you back into the short route, lol, it gets tricky to turn the settings off but I bet lots of immigrants and old people must be falling for this on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


I very highly doubt Lyft is telling waze anything.
What people should really be pissed off about is when it drops gps it stops paying for the miles


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

The Entomologist said:


> One of my little birds made me aware of something, I'm just wondering why people aren't fuming about this.
> 
> It turns out Lyft has created a script that manipulates your navigations app, it adds avoidance of tolls or highways to find and keep the shortest route making the driver unaware there are longer (and more profitable) alternatives, what's funny is that it filters your navigations app and keeps you from picking any possible alternative, hell... even when you make it longer by knowing the road you are in, the app sends you back into the short route, lol, it gets tricky to turn the settings off but I bet lots of immigrants and old people must be falling for this on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


Sorry Varys, your little birds are wrong, Gryt loves toll roads, if there is a toll road that they can charge the pax toll plus 20% and reimburse drive toll, they will find it. Two weeks ago, had a Gryft pax, Gryft routed us via the toll road going home from the airport, I got $5.90 in tolls, Gryt collected $7.20. An hour later, had a Screwber rider going to almost the same destination (two blocks apart, but route should be the same), Screwber routed me the long way, not taking the toll road. When I dropped that pax off, I got a return ride via Gryft, which they routed me again via a toll road for part of the ride. The difference, Gryft at least reimburses tolls, Screwber is being squirrelly and trying to avoid paying them


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I very highly doubt Lyft is telling waze anything.
> What people should really be pissed off about is when it drops gps it stops paying for the miles


Define "telling waze", they don't need to tell any app anything, just set code that reacts as you open the navs through their navigation's button, the script presets rules on your waze/maps app for that single use, a mere Childs play to anyone making it happen and very slick to say the least.

That's my take on the situation, when I get recorded video from my little bird I will be able to pinpoint what's going on with 100% accuracy, my money is on the paragraph above, though.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> Sorry Varys, your little birds are wrong, Gryt loves toll roads, if there is a toll road that they can charge the pax toll plus 20% and reimburse drive toll, they will find it. Two weeks ago, had a Gryft pax, Gryft routed us via the toll road going home from the airport, I got $5.90 in tolls, Gryt collected $7.20. An hour later, had a Screwber rider going to almost the same destination (two blocks apart, but route should be the same), Screwber routed me the long way, not taking the toll road. When I dropped that pax off, I got a return ride via Gryft, which they routed me again via a toll road for part of the ride. The difference, Gryft at least reimburses tolls, Screwber is being squirrelly and trying to avoid paying them


Ugh, I never said anything about avoiding tolls, I said setting up shortest route presets with the inability to pick alternate routes and longer mileage due to filters.

Why can't people read?

And your anecdote sort of confirms what I said.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Define "telling waze", they don't need to tell any app anything, just set code that reacts as you open the navs through their navigation's button, the script presets rules on your waze/maps app for that single use, a mere Childs play to anyone making it happen and very slick to say the least.
> 
> That's my take on the situation, when I get recorded video from my little bird I will be able to pinpoint what's going on with 100% accuracy, my money is on the paragraph above, though.


The Lyft app tells waze
"get me there as fast as possible"
I'm not a programmer but dont think 
apps take instructions as to how
they are supposed to do the job 
by the one that ordered the task
Lyft telling google/waze how to do its job?
Uber and lyfts nav works like that because 
our time is cheaper than our miles
You are a scientist and I'm just a lowly uber driver 
I guess we will wait for the carrier pidgeon then
I'll sit the hell down and shut the hell up now 🤣


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The Lyft app tells waze
> "get me there as fast as possible"
> I'm not a programmer but dont think
> apps take instructions as to how
> ...


Wrong.

The lyft app tells your navigations app the conditions and setup by which the navs app will open, ranging from filters to avoiding highways/ tolls or maybe even presetting which route will be your first choice, who knows what other stuff they can change, really, the sky is the limit as far as filter customization goes for both waze and maps, remember they have filters in hidden advanced settings only devs have access to.

Like I said I await video since I haven't driven in years, I can bet you anything that's what they are doing and if you haven't noticed, then you must be:

A: One of those guys who never milks the ride, therefore not having this setting pushed onto you.
B. Oblivious to the little change and therefore a prime example of it's potential.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

The Entomologist said:


> Ugh, I never said anything about avoiding tolls, I said setting up shortest route presets with the inability to pick alternate routes and longer mileage due to filters.
> 
> Why can't people read?
> 
> And your anecdote sort of confirms what I said.


Read, Gryft prefers you take a toll road, it profits them, and if you avoid the toll road, it profits them even more. They add 20% to the actual toll amount charged to the rider, nationwide, it's million in profit that rake in, they want you to take the toll road, if you want to avoid it, so be it, but they won't pay you the tolls then, WHICH, means they get to keep even more money. I've never once had Gryft stop me from taking a route different from what the app tells me to take, the only time I follow the app route is when there's a toll road involved, because I want my money.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Read this.









Lyft Navigation


Had a 45+ airport Lyft ride this morning. The in-app Navigation (Google Maps) had me a going a strange route. I opened the Google Maps app, and it had me going the "normal" route. Both ETAs were about the same. Why would Google Maps embedded in the Lyft app give a different route than the stand...




www.uberpeople.net





It's true. Lyft phucks with the route options in Google Maps.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

BTW, here's a simple way to find out what Gryft is doing, if the best route is a toll road, but Gryft is not routing you that way, ask the pax once the ride ends to confirm if they were charged a toll, if so, then you can inform the pax that Gryft is ripping them off and engaging in fraud.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Are you guys talking about in-app Google Maps or it popping out to separate Google Maps? 

I've been using the standalone Google Maps and have had zero issues with it. 

No tolls here but I change routes, including highway, all the time.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Wrong.
> 
> The lyft app tells your navigations app the conditions and setup by which the navs app will open, ranging from filters to avoiding highways/ tolls or maybe even presetting which route will be your first choice, who knows what other stuff they can change, really, the sky is the limit as far as filter customization goes for both waze and maps, remember they have filters in hidden advanced settings only devs have access to.
> 
> ...


Yea I havent noticed
You published your paper
We will wait for the peer review and some evidence
Before believing its anymore than a theory


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

@The Entomologist you sure stay very tuned in and care a lot about rideshare for a guy who claims to have quit rideshare


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> @The Entomologist you sure stay very tuned in and care a lot about rideshare for a guy who claims to have quit rideshare


I've mostly quit rideshare too, but I still stay tuned in to how badly the rest of you are being abused and taken advantage of. The reality is, if these companies paid a real wage, for people who do it right, this is a good gig, but even those who still claim to make money will tell you, they are being shafted at every turn.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

In other words you didn't quit. Because if it's really as bad as you preach, you would have completely quit.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> Read, Gryft prefers you take a toll road, it profits them, and if you avoid the toll road, it profits them even more. They add 20% to the actual toll amount charged to the rider, nationwide, it's million in profit that rake in, they want you to take the toll road, if you want to avoid it, so be it, but they won't pay you the tolls then, WHICH, means they get to keep even more money. I've never once had Gryft stop me from taking a route different from what the app tells me to take, the only time I follow the app route is when there's a toll road involved, because I want my money.


Again, read before you reply, this is about "short routes" not avoiding toll roads.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

NGOwner said:


> Read this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I saw video today and it's as I feared, once the navigations button is pressed, the navs app pops and when you head to settings, whatdaya know? avoid highways option is turned on, if you close it and open the app by itself, the options are not checked, lol, it was on google maps though, not sure if waze gets the same treatment, their in-app navs is maps as well so I'm going to guess they also have control over that, hard to tell since you can't see the option filters for it.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

New2This said:


> Are you guys talking about in-app Google Maps or it popping out to separate Google Maps?
> 
> I've been using the standalone Google Maps and have had zero issues with it.
> 
> No tolls here but I change routes, including highway, all the time.


Not sure what kind of trips you are doing and how often does this happen, my guess is when they quote the pax for lesser money, you may wanna take a closer look, however, just saw it on video and odds are you are getting screwed and don't know it.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> @The Entomologist you sure stay very tuned in and care a lot about rideshare for a guy who claims to have quit rideshare


I like trolling forums just like you, except you drive and I sit on my ass and get paid tons of money.

I still have friends who drive and I've made it my life's purpose to **** with both of these companies, after all, I am the forum's resident hacker who divulged some of the biggest app exploits and scams in both apps, you are welcome if you learned anything.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The Entomologist said:


> Not sure what kind of trips you are doing and how often does this happen, my guess is when they quote the pax for lesser money, you may wanna take a closer look, however, just saw it on video and odds are you are getting screwed and don't know it.


I just started back on Lyft again.

I'm only doing Lyft Lux and Lyft Black so I'm happy with what I'm making.

I have no idea what riders are paying. I can't find the breakdowns on Lyft.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

The Entomologist said:


> I like trolling forums just like you, except you drive and I sit on my ass and get paid tons of money.
> 
> I still have friends who drive and I've made it my life's purpose to **** with both of these companies, after all, I am the forum's resident hacker who divulged some of the biggest app exploits and scams in both apps, you are welcome if you learned anything.


No, you're not


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

New2This said:


> I just started back on Lyft again.
> 
> I'm only doing Lyft Lux and Lyft Black so I'm happy with what I'm making.
> 
> I have no idea what riders are paying. I can't find the breakdowns on Lyft.


Well, double check next time routes seems strange, like the inability to select toll routes or highways, my guess is they put a setting for shortest route and then turn on the respective filters for your navs every time you press navigations on the lyft app, its hard to tell though, good practice would be to check your settings on the navs (the toggles for highways, tolls etc etc.) every time you press lyft's navigations button, just in case.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

New2This said:


> I just started back on Lyft again.
> 
> I'm only doing Lyft Lux and Lyft Black so I'm happy with what I'm making.
> 
> I have no idea what riders are paying. I can't find the breakdowns on Lyft.


Lyft removed the ability to see how much the riders were paying right around the time that the pandemic started. They were getting too much negative publicity from drivers outing them for charging surge to the pax and paying the drivers base rates. There has been lots of controversy over this and we haven't been able to test if higher end rides are getting anything more than base rates with the new surge map that they recently implemented.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> No, you're not


Son, in this forum I am legend.

Question is, who b u?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Son, in this forum I am legend.
> 
> Question is, who b u?


Anyone that's using u/l navigation is 
so clueless they wouldnt have ever made
a change to the settings to begin with.
Even if you do pick a different program for nav when you begin the ride it will pick native navigation
When you touch the address in the top you can choose alternates at the bottom (waze or google)
They always have chosen the shorter route anyway though. So they werent in fact governing Wazes operations in fact then. I very highly doubted it...


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Anyone that's using u/l navigation is
> so clueless they wouldnt have ever made
> a change to the settings to begin with.
> Even if you do pick a different program for nav when you begin the ride it will pick native navigation
> ...


Well, the way I see it is that they have control over native, google and (maybe?) waze, the only way you can double check if you are not getting shafted is by opening the settings of the app you are using and check if the filter options or "route options" are on or off, I think it might just be tolls and highway toggles though, I doubt they do more than that, still though, one of those little toggles can shave off 10 miles if the other route has traffic.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The Entomologist said:


> Well, double check next time routes seems strange, like the inability to select toll routes or highways, my guess is they put a setting for shortest route and then turn on the respective filters for your navs every time you press navigations on the lyft app, its hard to tell though, good practice would be to check your settings on the navs (the toggles for highways, tolls etc etc.) every time you press lyft's navigations button, just in case.


You might be the #1 hacker but I am the #1 UPNet resident Longhauler extraordinaire. 

I've changed routes on Google Maps numerous times to Longhaul them.

Zero issues. Believe me I would've noticed.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Trust me, he's not

More like the #1 joke


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

New2This said:


> You might be the #1 hacker but I am the #1 UPNet resident Longhauler extraordinaire.
> 
> I've changed routes on Google Maps numerous times to Longhaul them.
> 
> Zero issues. Believe me I would've noticed.


I was deactivated by Uber 4 times in 4 different accounts, funny that Lyft never deactivated me, you wanna talk about long hauling, my record is making a 120 mile trip into 170 miles, did I drive those miles? hell no, true long haulers take the fastest/shortest route and let their pixelated car drive those miles on the app as an extra tip for their troubles.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Trust me, he's not
> 
> More like the #1 joke


I'll send everyone an autographed copy of my #1 UPNet bestseller.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Trust me, he's not
> 
> More like the #1 joke


Uh oh, someone's jelly.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

New2This said:


> You might be the #1 hacker but I am the #1 UPNet resident Longhauler extraordinaire.
> 
> I've changed routes on Google Maps numerous times to Longhaul them.
> 
> Zero issues. Believe me I would've noticed.


how do you longhaul without the pax noticing? i guess tucson and phoenix are gridlike cities so whether you longhual or not doesn't matter right?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Simple solution, gentlemen:

1. Know your area
2. Ignore Uber and Lyft navigation completely
3. Take route of your choosing, to either take or avoid toll roads, to either get it done quickly or long haul it.

RESOLVED


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

tucsongoober69 said:


> how do you longhaul without the pax noticing? i guess tucson and phoenix are gridlike cities so whether you longhual or not doesn't matter right?


I did it A LOT in the D.C. area. 

One key was engaging in conversation so they're not looking at their phones.

If they did say something, I'd say "there's an accident/construction/dead horse on ____, so I'm going this way. The way Uber/Lyft work you pay the same regardless of how I go."

Conversation also led to better tips.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

tucsongoober69 said:


> how do you longhaul without the pax noticing? i guess tucson and phoenix are gridlike cities so whether you longhual or not doesn't matter right?


Here's an example:

The more direct straight line route:










The faster, and more profitable, route:










More miles, less time and less wear and tear on the car.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

New2This said:


> Here's an example:
> 
> The more direct straight line route:
> 
> ...


Wow double the miles, that's a nice example. In my market, taking the highway instead of through town saves an average of 2-3 minutes and adds 4-5 miles. Should I move to DC? LOL


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

You're avoiding tolls?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> You're avoiding tolls?


Me?


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

So for an airport trip like this where uber and lyft wants you to go in a straight line, can I get away with doing an L like drive with the freeway on the left? Or is the route too short?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Take a detour through San Francisco and come pick up half a bag of beef jerky


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

tucsongoober69 said:


> View attachment 630951
> 
> So for an airport trip like this where uber and lyft wants you to go in a straight line, can I get away with doing an L like drive with the freeway on the left? Or is the route too short?


What's mileage on the 30 minute route?

Short answer is you're an independent contractor. Do what works best for you.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

The Entomologist said:


> Son, in this forum I am legend.
> 
> Question is, who b u?


Question is, what does being a legend on an internet forum get you? Bragging rights? Similar to bragging rights for sitting home and making tons of money? Do you have a big richard too?

PS. Not disputing your hacking skills or app exploits, I wasn't around here back in the good old days and I've never read the old stuff.


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

New2This said:


> What's mileage on the 30 minute route?
> 
> Short answer is you're an independent contractor. Do what works best for you.


11 miles, so slightly longer distance. Maybe I should try this route instead. But what if the pax is watching the car move on the navigation app and they might ask why if you are going off course

the problem with tucson is unlike phoenix there are no freeways through town, so you are always stuck in traffic during peak hour no matter which road you take


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Take a detour through San Francisco and come pick up half a bag of beef jerky


on my way!


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> You're avoiding tolls?





New2This said:


> Me?


Don't answer pookie, I can sense him trying to judge the **** out of you in advance. I can read his mind and hear the gears turning.

This ****ing guy.....


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

tucsongoober69 said:


> 11 miles, so slightly longer distance. Maybe I should try this route instead. But what if the pax is watching the car move on the navigation app and they might ask why if you are going off course


Keep them talking. 

Or pretend you don't speak English.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> In other words you didn't quit. Because if it's really as bad as you preach, you would have completely quit.


So far this year, I've only been lured out on 4 occasions, and all 4 involved Gryft and Screwber giving me large bonuses or days that I knew would be busy enough to make it worthwhile, I've given a total of 45 rides this year.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

The Entomologist said:


> Again, read before you reply, this is about "short routes" not avoiding toll roads.


Gryft can set up any route they want, it's up to you the driver to do what's best for you and the rider, mostly you. If Gryft tells me the shortest route is through the "hood", the rider is going to get the scenic route and Gryft can pound sand.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> you have a big richard too?


Yes but people who are lucky enough to be that big don't actually flaunt it, it's a rule for us hung men.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

The Entomologist said:


> Yes but people who are lucky enough to be that big don't actually flaunt it, it's a rule for us hung men.


LOL. I wouldn't know, I'm shrimpy... LOL


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Ugh, I never said anything about avoiding tolls, I said setting up shortest route presets with the inability to pick alternate routes and longer mileage due to filters.
> 
> Why can't people read?
> 
> And your anecdote sort of confirms what I said.


-------------------------------
I am in Los Angeles --
No, I do not agree with your source that Lyft is routing shorter. In my experience, they take the longest route possible.. 
Lyft has the filter set " Take the fwy whenever possible " and several other filters that will extend the length of the trip,.. This results in some ridiculous routes for pickup or drop off. I have always thought that because of filters set into the GPS, the route is longer then it should be, especially for the insurance pick ups. I have noticed that the GPS is routing my trips through residential streets more then before. Also, taking me to a 6 lane intersection and wants me to cross or turn left without a traffic light. 
I read somewhere that Lyft was going to start using another GPS company. I am suppose to be using Google Map. 
Last time I checked, WAZE was no longer offered.. Just checked today and the navigation window is not longer available. I have thought for 4 weeks that the GPS is no longer Google Map. Friday night it routed me into a street that was closed to traffic and had been for several weeks.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> Last time I checked, WAZE was no longer offered.. Just checked today and the navigation window is not longer available. I have thought for 4 weeks that the GPS is no longer Google Map.


Works for me


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------------
> I am in Los Angeles --
> No, I do not agree with your source that Lyft is routing shorter. In my experience, they take the longest route possible..
> Lyft has the filter set " Take the fwy whenever possible " and several other filters that will extend the length of the trip,.. This results in some ridiculous routes for pickup or drop off. I have always thought that because of filters set into the GPS, the route is longer then it should be, especially for the insurance pick ups. I have noticed that the GPS is routing my trips through residential streets more then before. Also, taking me to a 6 lane intersection and wants me to cross or turn left without a traffic light.
> ...


Bro, I just saw a video of it the other day plus I tested it myself, it's not that you agree with me or not, it's what is being done vs what you haven't realized yet.

I put it to the test because many people here started making me doubt my friend's discovery, through the magic of computer science I was able to grab trips, drive to them and arrive (from my house), I did this 6 times, the first 2 times nothing seemed different but then I moved to busier areas where alternate longer routes are possible, guess what, they were playing with 3 filters every time I pressed their navigations in Google maps, highway avoidance, toll avoidance and a new one called "gas saver" or some crap, my navs had all those options off every time I opened it by itself while using the navigate button on the lyft app gave me:

1 Filter Avoid Highways, gas saver.

2 Filter avoid tolls.

1 Filter Gas saver.

Each of those toggles being on in your navs automatically kills any alternate route that google can offer you to milk the miles... provided the route without tolls/highway isn't longer.

The third option of gas saver is even funnier because it just stops you from getting longer options even if the times are more or less the same.

If you haven't figured out they are doing this, then my friend you have no place in these forums, in here we **** both companies, we don't get ****ed by them.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> Son, in this forum I am legend.
> 
> Question is, who b u?


Looks like OP is back on the sauce.

And by "legend" he means vaguely referring to some imaginary cyber-hack that he hints at but never delivers.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Looks like OP is back on the sauce.
> 
> And by "legend" he means vaguely referring to some imaginary cyber-hack that he hints at but never delivers.
> 
> View attachment 631911


From the year ~2016,2015 I have gone by many names my dear ant.

I am responsible for at least 70% of the uber driver scams you see out there today, my contributions to this forums are the stuff of legend including but not limited to:

Creation of fake accounts after deactivation.
Trip skipping that does not affect your place in queue or acceptance rate.
Working GPS spoofer and the start of a mass adoption by non ant drivers early 2017.
Destination reveal exploit.
Mile editing hack (defunct).

And a few more I don't even remember.

question is, after 4k post, who the hell are you?!?!?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> I am responsible for at least 70% of the uber driver scams you see out there today,


Hey, I totally get it. Not everyone has the intelligence and character to make an honest living. 

Good luck with the whole Lyft scam thing.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Hey, I totally get it. Not everyone is a sucker like me.
> 
> Good luck with the whole Lyft scam thing.


FTFY

Lyft scam? Every time I write in these forums it's like I'm typing something else or people have not passed reading in high school.

Here ya go champ, where it all started en masse, we used to get paid down here in south FL, dunno now, I hear tons of ants do Uber and Lyft.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> Also you may want to delete this, this is open admission to breaking the rules of this forum, and for hacking Uber.
> 
> And one more thing... you are rude and you are a pompous ass. I don't give a flick what you think you have contributed to the group you perceive as less intelligent. Whoopty-do, you are a self-important jerk who likes to tout your own importance as if you are some kind of magic. I make great money doing uber, and for the most part, by following the rules. One's income can double if you work smart - without cheating.
> 
> ...


Oh they know me here from admin to mods.

Those rules were created after I started posting methods, no methods have been posted so GL.

I am rude and pompous to stupid ants like you boys, trust me, it will build character on the long run so you can learn how to rideshare.

I was magic... literally, Uber's second (or third) account deactivation left them befuddled as for what I was doing on the app to make so much money, still... the bug isnt fixed because the morons kicked the account before they could investigate any further, so yes... call me Merlin.

If you are making money it's because Uber is being pushed into paying you by the state governments and by the pandemic, wait until the gov stops and the pandemic is over, you'll be back to making less than min wage working 12 hours a day if not 16 taking turns on the apps.

LOL, you actually think having a million trips is something to brag about? that means you are an ant, I used to make 5 trips a day and get about 300-400 dollars, 8-10 hours, uber X in a market where no surge exists and the average driver makes 150 a day working 12 hours, that's something to brag about, in fact it was too obvious and yes I got greedy.

FYI, there is no honor among thieves, it's like you think Uber/Lyft play fair, the innocence of you little forum ants is endearing.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

None of your cute stories and claims line up, but it's your story so you can tell it how you want.

How long until we find out that you're a typical narcissistic serial killer?


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> None of your cute stories and claims line up, but it's your story so you can tell it how you want.
> 
> How long until we find out that you're a typical narcissistic serial killer?











Lol, another account bites the dust, damn my greed! Fair...


I am quite tired of making accounts, it's a hassle, but I think I deserved it for making 1.5k a few weeks in 50 hours or under while the rest of the ants are struggling for half of that, it's funny that you actually have an automated system that detects people making money, I mean... who COULD...




www.uberpeople.net





Unparalleled greatness, my dear ant.

That's just this account, my main account is Don and a few others I forgot on the long run.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> I suspect under the influence of drugs or alcohol.


Your spidey senses would be correct.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

@The Entomologist is a confirmed sack of tools


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> 1. Rude and Pompous by own admission, check.


Hey, at least I am frank, will you admit to anting?



Ted Fink said:


> 2. "Magic"... Self Important by own admission, check.


Self important? Son, I ran an OPERATION here in south Florida, we used to: Hack the app, take all the long trips from the airports, I got NINETY PERCENT of the greenhub in Miami FIRED 🤣 (payback for deactivating my first account) as I spread some rumors that reached Uber HQ through this forum, do cash rides and sell cash rides, I even begun making fake accounts for the crew as they started getting deactivated which later was adopted by the Latin mafia, they learned how to it themselves.



Ted Fink said:


> 3. Inaccurate. 10,000 trips is not a million. And it's not bragging. It's stating that I am experienced enough that you can't talk down to me. Many have done more trips.


It WAS bragging, pal, you bragged about how "knowledgeable you were" through specific numbers but jokes on you, only ants have that many trips, I accumulated a total of ~2k on both lyft and Uber and I did uber from inception to the year 2018 or 2019 (forgot), 



Ted Fink said:


> 4. Also inaccurate. Not an ant. I am very extremely selective about how, when, and where I drive to maximize profit.


Apparently, you are not... with that many trips unless you worked 30 days a month.



Ted Fink said:


> 5. Myself, and 99.999% of this forum, even the "ants" know that Uber and Lyft don't play fair. That is so blatantly obvious that you have to live under a rock to believe anything else.


And yet you whined about me robbing them or scamming them, ergo, no honor among thieves.



Ted Fink said:


> FWIW, even though I could give a fat **** what you think, I am totally and completely down with gaming the system - doing what works best to my advantage as a driver, but not cheating. It's called integrity. You should try it some time. And there is a real skill in maximizing income honestly. And I do quite well. Probably not as well as you did stealing, but as you stated, Uber put the kabash on you several times. I find it's much more profitable in the long term to max out within the existing system (and there is plenty of room for smart drivers to do so) and make 2 to 3 times what an ant makes. I've experienced this first hand.


You call it cheating because you are unable to do it, that's fine, hate what you can't do, by you cancelling or calling pax to see where they are going, you are also cheating the system, except I can cheat better and in a bigger scale.

LOL integrity?

*








Definition of INTEGRITY


firm adherence to a code of especially moral or artistic values : incorruptibility; an unimpaired condition : soundness; the quality or state of being complete or undivided : completeness… See the full definition




www.merriam-webster.com




*A definition before you use it again.

I mean, come on now, someone who does 10k trips since he started and I bet you are 2017 tops is by no means a cherry picker, you probably try a few times and if it hits, you get paid but your ride volume speaks for itself about your cherry picking career, I'm not even gonna ask about your long hauling because "integrity" and stuff 🤣



Ted Fink said:


> Maturity and thoughtfulness and broadmindedness are rare, so I don't really fault you for lacking those qualities. 90% of the human race lacks them. Maybe 95%. But neither does it give you cause to stand up like you're some great example of what people should do to make serious money. People could do things similar to you if they wanted to make a quick buck then get shut down. Lots of things you can do in life to scam a quick buck and then get shut down, or jailed, or shot, or whatever.


You sound very wise, wise enough to keep talking to me, the same way I can say that 90% of humanity lacks intelligence, I mean ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ , maybe 95%. To make serious money, you should stop doing rideshare, like I did, I got fed up with 800 a day, too much work, I rather make twice that and sit on my ass at home.

Welp, so far I am still alive and free, so there's that.



Ted Fink said:


> I've invested more mental energy in this than you are personally worth of my time, but maybe some "ants" will read this and realize, that you don't have to cheat to win.


This makes you use your mental powers?🤣

"90%, maybe 95%"



Ted Fink said:


> One final thought... when you stated your 300-400 as something to brag about... you killed your own theory by going on to say that it was too obvious and yes you got greedy... so how smart actually are you? Smarter yet would have been to take a little less and you might still be doing it. And not blast it all over the internet, increasing the visibility of your actions to the (admittedly evil) Uber and/or Lyft, and also increasing your competition by inspiring others to do dumb shit. Which also draws more attention and, guess what, gets you shut down.


Oh I solved that problem by farming half in one account and half on another account, Uber never got me again after that.

The reason why I posted everything i did was to destroy or dent Uber, from lawsuit ideas to scams to hacks, it all weights heavily on Uber, ants and people with "integrity"🤣 are just the collateral damage,

I never had competition which is why I just had to give people a shot at reaching a star, I could come up with anything a week after doing rideshare, it kept me entertained as I watched Uber shut down everyone doing what I suggested they should do, gave me challenge to come up with different methods, why... I remember when I made GPS spoofers popular and Uber scrambled to fix it, lol, it was hilarious to see everyone at the airport teleport all over the area in the pax app.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Your spidey senses would be correct.
> 
> View attachment 632538


Hey, driving 400 miles a day from point A to B and from C to D was stressful, I wasn't gonna stay at the ant lot while waiting for trips, I was playing pool and drinking bourbon before such long strenuous rides.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

.


----------

